# Shengshou 6x6?



## asportking (Aug 12, 2011)

Just saw this here: http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=129&products_id=241

Looks pretty interesting, I'll probably order one soon.


----------



## radmin (Aug 12, 2011)

I've never heard of that store. Where is it located?


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll wait for a different store to stock it, probably icubemart


----------



## aaronb (Aug 12, 2011)

51MoreFun.com
Shanghai,China.


I thought they were a USA store and got excited, but I guess not. Prices on their cubes are great, but with DHL on Lightake, I got my cubes in 4 days, 3 not including Sunday. I would only save like $2-3 compared to Lightake, using this sites standard shipping, which I assume is slow.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 12, 2011)

comparing to other cubes, this is cheap


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, Everybody here, thanks for your attention to Champion's Cube Store!


----------



## APdRF (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll purchase one right now. I hope that will arrive soon to Spain! ^^


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 12, 2011)

champion said:


> Hi, Everybody here, thanks for your attention to Champion's Cube Store!


 
your store looks nice. i have one suggestion though: for orders over a certain amount give free shipping. i see that orders on an item that is over $100 is free shipping but not others.


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> your store looks nice. i have one suggestion though: for orders over a certain amount give free shipping. i see that orders on an item that is over $100 is free shipping but not others.


 
Thanks also for your suggestion.Yes, about the freight, we are considering to set free shipping for all items someday when We publish our store formally. Pls pay close attention to us!


----------



## asportking (Aug 12, 2011)

champion said:


> Hi, Everybody here, thanks for your attention to Champion's Cube Store!


 
You're welcome. Do I get a free 6x6?


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

asportking said:


> You're welcome. Do I get a free 6x6?


 
Why not?! I will arrange one free for you when the formal version available. Pls register to my store and provide your shipping address.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 12, 2011)

champion said:


> Why not?! I will arrange one free for you when the formal version available. Pls register to my store and provide your shipping address.


----------



## asportking (Aug 12, 2011)

champion said:


> Why not?! I will arrange one free for you when the formal version available. Pls register to my store and provide your shipping address.


 
Wow, thanks! At first, I wasn't really being serious, but that's awesome!


----------



## APdRF (Aug 12, 2011)

Champion, do the 6x6 comes stickered? If not, comes with a set of stickers?

I just bought one  .


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

asportking said:


> :O
> I was originally just joking, but that's really kind of you! Thank you!


 
I'm a serious man! Isn't I? haha  So,come on ,baby.Let me know your home address. *^_*


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 12, 2011)

^^Sounds too good to be true. How come I've never heard of this? Did anyone else hear news of an upcoming Shengshou 6x6? Has anyone bought from or heard of this store in the past?

Edit: lol. okay


----------



## Jostle (Aug 12, 2011)

I tried to order but I couldn't, I got an error saying to contact the store owner.

panda: wtf i told you like 3 times


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Champion, do the 6x6 comes stickered? If not, comes with a set of stickers?
> 
> I just bought one  .


 
Aha,really thanks for your support! Yes,the item will comes with stickers attached. and meanwhile,I also will send you one set extra our own *Z brand half-bright stickers* for your replacement. Thanks again!


----------



## APdRF (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, thanks to you too. I can't wait!  Hahaha


----------



## asportking (Aug 12, 2011)

champion said:


> I'm a serious man! Isn't I? haha  So,come on ,baby.Let me know your home. *^_*


Haha, that's pretty funny!
By the way, I've actually been registered to your store for a while now.


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

asportking said:


> Haha, that's pretty funny!
> By the way, I've actually been registered to your store for a while now.


 
Well,let me check it now....
I have not found one customer who come from Michigan. One of the recent two new registered users comes from Sweden,the other one is from France. Pls check and confirm it.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 12, 2011)

Champion, anoher question...  :

The half bright set of stickers comes with black color or with white? I prefer the black ones...


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 12, 2011)

champion said:


> Thanks also for your suggestion.Yes, about the freight, we are considering to set free shipping for all items someday when We publish our store formally. Pls pay close attention to us!


 
having free shipping is probably the only way that you are going to be able to compete with other china based stores. anyone in the US (and other countries) orders from US shops, but since their prices tend to be higher and shipping is extra, many by from sites like lightake and hknowstore. The draw back is their shipping takes forever or you can pay extra for fast shipping. But if I had to pay extra for faster shipping then I would just buy from a US based store. Besides, in my opinion US stores have better customer service.

All of this doesn't apply if a store had an item that nobody else does like you having the SS 6x6 and the Type c 2x2. (only other place that has the Type c 2x2 is witeden and their shipping prices are bad.)


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 12, 2011)

champion said:


> Why not?! I will arrange one free for you when the formal version available. Pls register to my store and provide your shipping address.


 
what about me? can I have one? I will do a unboxing, a review and mention your store and stuff.

(sorry for the double post)


----------



## aaronb (Aug 12, 2011)

I would suggest doing shipping like Lightake.com where shipping is free, but you can buy faster shipping through DHL or EMS. Then I would definitely buy from your store! 

When I do end up getting the Shengshou 6x6 in a couple months, I'll buy from you either way, but I definitely suggest have two or three options of shipping.

But anyway, good luck with the store, I hope you do well.


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Champion, anoher question...  :
> 
> The half bright set of stickers comes with black color or with white? I prefer the black ones...


 
OK,No problem! Will send you *7 color *replacement set. They are black /white / red /blue / red orange fluorescent / yellow fluorescent / green fluorescent. For more details about Z-Stickers color combinations,pls refer to here - http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=93_141 (BTW,we now just upload few stickers, more and more kinds of customized stickers will be presented soon.) Thanks!


----------



## Meep (Aug 12, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> what about me? can I have one? I will do a unboxing, a review and mention your store and stuff.
> 
> (sorry for the double post)


 
I think Kevin Hays would be a better candidate. Just saying.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you champion! ^^


----------



## asportking (Aug 12, 2011)

champion said:


> Well,let me check it now....
> I have not found one customer who come from Michigan. One of the recent two new registered users comes from Sweden,the other one is from France. Pls check and confirm it.


Ok, I sent you a private message about it.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 12, 2011)

The swedish guy is me And since you're offering free 6x6's?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol. What is this, the "Everyone ask for a free 6x6 thread"?


----------



## ianography (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe you should try and have people endorse your store and the cube itself. Maybe people that are famous in the cubing community could help. Meep suggested Kevin Hays, maybe have Thrawst review it, Feliks Zemdegs is a possibility...


----------



## Meep (Aug 12, 2011)

ianography said:


> Maybe you should try and have people endorse your store and the cube itself. Maybe people that are famous in the cubing community could help. Meep suggested Kevin Hays, maybe have Thrawst review it, Feliks Zemdegs is a possibility...


 
This. If I wanted a review on it, I'd want someone who was actually crazy good at the puzzle, or has a good V-6 to compare it to. If someone were to compare it to a crappy V-6, or currently hates V-6s, then it wouldn't tell us much.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 12, 2011)

Any idea when black will be available?


----------



## chris410 (Aug 12, 2011)

Has anyone received their 6x6? A review of the store and the cube itself would be helpful.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 12, 2011)

where is this "champion cube store" located?


----------



## aaronb (Aug 12, 2011)

cityzach said:


> where is this "champion cube store" located?


 
Shanghai,China.


----------



## Zbox95 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm gonna stick with my v-6 until I see some reviews, but it does look great and well-priced champion!


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 12, 2011)

How long does the average shipping to USA take. I want to order the SS 6x6 and the Witeden 2x2 but i dont want to wait 5 weeks for shipping! Also how are you shipping it UPS, Fedex, DHL, Hong kong post stuff like that? and when i try ordering 1 item i get free shipping but when i add the 6x6 it adds $5 shipping why is that so?



cityzach said:


> where is this "champion cube store" located?



51MoreFun.com
Shanghai,China.

It was answered at the beginning of the thread


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> having free shipping is probably the only way that you are going to be able to compete with other china based stores. anyone in the US (and other countries) orders from US shops, but since their prices tend to be higher and shipping is extra, many by from sites like lightake and hknowstore. The draw back is their shipping takes forever or you can pay extra for fast shipping. But if I had to pay extra for faster shipping then I would just buy from a US based store. Besides, in my opinion US stores have better customer service.
> 
> All of this doesn't apply if a store had an item that nobody else does like you having the SS 6x6 and the Type c 2x2. (only other place that has the Type c 2x2 is witeden and their shipping prices are bad.)


 
Yes,sir.Free shipping is easy to calculate and reasonable for those orders which including different items.We can pack them together so that the customers dont have to pay extra shipping costs. *^_^*


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Shanghai,China.


 
Thanks for your replying. ^_* Yes, we locates in Shanghai,China.


----------



## aaronb (Aug 12, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> How long does the average shipping to USA take. I want to order the SS 6x6 and the Witeden 2x2 but i dont want to wait 5 weeks for shipping! Also how are you shipping it UPS, Fedex, DHL, Hong kong post stuff like that? and when i try ordering 1 item i get free shipping but when i add the 6x6 it adds $5 shipping why is that so?


 
I know, thats why I think he should do it like Lightake, and have free shipping, using Hong Kong Post, or whatever cheap service is in China, and let people pay for DHL, UPS, or Fedex. I know ordering at this store and paying for DHL would still be cheaper than most places.


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> How long does the average shipping to USA take. I want to order the SS 6x6 and the Witeden 2x2 but i dont want to wait 5 weeks for shipping! Also how are you shipping it UPS, Fedex, DHL, Hong kong post stuff like that? and when i try ordering 1 item i get free shipping but when i add the 6x6 it adds $5 shipping why is that so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your answering! For the shipping terms, we now use China Post Mail Service(often takes about 7-15days ) for those items which less than $99usd each. and Use DHL/FedEx etc(often takes about 3-7days) for those items which higher than $99usd each.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 12, 2011)

champion said:


> Thanks for your answering! For the shipping terms, we now use China Post Mail Service(often takes about 7-15days ) for those items which less than $99usd each. and Use DHL/FedEx etc(often takes about 3-7days) for those items which higher than $99usd each.


 

thanks! i really want to order but like why is the 2x2 free shipping and the 6x6 isnt?


----------



## aaronb (Aug 12, 2011)

champion said:


> Thanks for your answering! For the shipping terms, we now use China Post Mail Service(often takes about 7-15days ) for those items which less than $99usd each. and Use DHL/FedEx etc(often takes about 3-7days) for those items which higher than $99usd each.


 
Would you consider letting people pay for DHL/FedEx for orders under $99? Also, would you still be able to make a profit, if you gave people China Post Mail Service for free?


----------



## champion (Aug 12, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Would you consider letting people pay for DHL/FedEx for orders under $99? Also, would you still be able to make a profit, if you gave people China Post Mail Service for free?


 
Actually,I'm trying it. What I aim to do is providing the most resonable shipping-fee rules. We will do some adjustments on product prices and shipping terms in the near furture. Thanks!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks awesome! I seriously want to order this along with a WitEden 2x2. Unfortunately my parents won't let me because I just spent $230 on other cubes


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 12, 2011)

This has already been asked but not answered. When is the black version comming out?


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 12, 2011)

dam i want this but i also want a zhanchi but dont have enough for both

i can offer you one song and dance instead


----------



## aaronb (Aug 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> dam i want this but i also want a zhanchi but dont have enough for both
> 
> i can offer you one song and dance instead


 
Pay for the SS 6x6, and I'm sure he'll take a fun *cough* humiliating *cough* dance for the Zhanchi.


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey champion, who where was your first customer located?
And also, thank you for the cube box and stickers


----------



## Hays (Aug 13, 2011)

Can you do rush shipping to Canada? I have Canadian Nationals next weekend and if you can guarantee that it will be there by next Friday during the day I'll buy one right now.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 13, 2011)

My skeptical senses are tingling, so I'll wait for some reviews.

Also: http://www.youtube.com/user/51MoreFun


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hays said:


> Can you do rush shipping to Canada? I have Canadian Nationals next weekend and if you can guarantee that it will be there by next Friday during the day I'll buy one right now.


Champion, as you can tell, the product that has got everyone interested is the 6x6, so please send one to Kevin who has posted here. He is the 6x6 World Record holder and people will trust him to give a very fair opinion on it. If the review is good, then obviously you will gain a lot of customers (including myself)


----------



## Selkie (Aug 13, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Champion, as you can tell, the product that has got everyone interested is the 6x6, so please send one to Kevin who has posted here. He is the 6x6 World Record holder and people will trust him to give a very fair opinion on it. If the review is good, then obviously you will gain a lot of customers (including myself)


 
/signed


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello. i would really like if you could send Kevin Hays a free 6x6 by next weekend. he broke the single and average world records and could do a great review on the cube which would promote business for your store. so please jump at this chance it wont last for long since soon many stores in his own country will be stocking these cubes


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 13, 2011)

This seems fishy.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 13, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> This seems fishy.


 
What's wrong with it? Professional looking site. I'd order from there (and most likely will in the next few weeks).


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just all the free stuff he's offering people. And the KOs. Idk


----------



## Meep (Aug 13, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> Just all the free stuff he's offering people. And the KOs. Idk


 
He offered it to -one- person, and almost every cube store has KOs.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah.... I guess your right.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 13, 2011)

my question wasnt answered why are something free shipping and some arent?? that confuses me!


----------



## champion (Aug 13, 2011)

Hays said:


> Can you do rush shipping to Canada? I have Canadian Nationals next weekend and if you can guarantee that it will be there by next Friday during the day I'll buy one right now.


 
Hi,Mr.Kevin, We will receive several impoved samples in 2-3 days. And will arrange 1pcs for you. I'm not quite sure if the time is enough. Ps.the current one is beta version and its spring is too strong. The manufacturer now is adjusting the springs to a proper elasticity. Thanks! -Champion


----------



## champion (Aug 13, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> my question wasnt answered why are something free shipping and some arent?? that confuses me!


 
Hi,Sorry for bringing you in so confusion. Yes,for now, free shipping option is not for all items. However,We will do some adjustments later. Thanks for attention! -Champion


----------



## champion (Aug 13, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Hey champion, who where was your first customer located?
> And also, thank you for the cube box and stickers


 
Aha,maybe you,I think. thanks! -Champion


----------



## Jostle (Aug 13, 2011)

I didn't see if this has already been asked, but when will the final version of the 6x6 come out?


----------



## champion (Aug 13, 2011)

Jostle said:


> I didn't see if this has already been asked, but when will the final version of the 6x6 come out?


 
It all depends on the Production scheduling of the manufacturer.You know, also 7x7,8x8 is coming...


----------



## Jostle (Aug 13, 2011)

Woah, 8x8? That's going to be fun


----------



## champion (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes,8x8x8.


----------



## champion (Aug 13, 2011)

I think we should to open a new thread to talking about 8x8x8.Do you think? haha~


----------



## Jostle (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, do that Uh, send me a free sample too


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 13, 2011)

a shengshou 8x8? they must be busy


----------



## Dan456 (Aug 13, 2011)

How much will 8x8 cost champion? Any estimates?


----------



## garcijo (Aug 13, 2011)

When I try to pay the site tells me that there is a problem with the store's PayPal, am I the only one who's getting this?


----------



## Jostle (Aug 13, 2011)

garcijo said:


> When I try to pay the site tells me that there is a problem with the store's PayPal, am I the only one who's getting this?


 
Me too.


----------



## asportking (Aug 13, 2011)

champion said:


> Yes,8x8x8.


 
OMG 8x8?!?!?!?! I can't wait!


----------



## champion (Aug 13, 2011)

Jostle said:


> Me too.


 
yes,it seems a problem with my paypal module now,there are several customers feedback it. I'm checking it....thanks!


----------



## champion (Aug 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> OMG 8x8?!?!?!?! I can't wait!


 
Yes,the order will probably be 6x6, then 8x8, then 7x7. so,pls Be quiet,Be patient!


----------



## Jostle (Aug 13, 2011)

All by shengshou? Wow, they're really stepping it up.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmmm, I wonder if they will be doing any shengshou 3x3 VIIs or something. Although I doubt it with Dayan taking over all 3x3s. But they are growing extremely fast!


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 13, 2011)

shengshou's really raising the bar for big cubes, and their 2x2's really nice too 
V-cube needs to get in on these or they'll be left in the dust. I'm really happy to see another company produce these bigger cubes.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 13, 2011)

MCcuber96 said:


> shengshou's really raising the bar for big cubes, and their 2x2's really nice too
> V-cube needs to get in on these or they'll be left in the dust. I'm really happy to see another company produce these bigger cubes that _aren't KO's_.


 
fixed


----------



## Vinny (Aug 13, 2011)

If there 6x6 is as good as the Shengshou 5x5's I've felt, then I'll totally get one.


----------



## Meep (Aug 13, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> fixed


 
What makes you so sure lol


----------



## asportking (Aug 13, 2011)

By the way, he's got a video up showing the turning of the ss 6x6.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 13, 2011)

Vinny said:


> If there 6x6 is as good as the Shengshou 5x5's I've felt, then I'll totally get one.


 
If there is a mechanism that prevents misalignment (like the Shengshou 4x4) then I guess I will be getting a 6x6.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> By the way, he's got a video up showing the turning of the ss 6x6.


 
Holy god that looks amazing. I shall get one of those, and I shall get sub-3.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

does anyone think this cube can compete with the yj 6x6. i mean the yj 6 is pretty amazing


----------



## ianography (Aug 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> By the way, he's got a video up showing the turning of the ss 6x6.


 
Holy fluff that cube sounds amazing. My want want want has turned into need need need.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 13, 2011)

I wanna see the mech!


----------



## emolover (Aug 13, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> does anyone think this cube can compete with the yj 6x6. i mean the yj 6 is pretty amazing


 
Did you not watch the video?


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> Did you not watch the video?



I watched the video and the yj6 video is just is good hence the question. derp


----------



## asportking (Aug 13, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> I watched the video and the yj6 video is just is good hence the question. derp


 No, I don't believe the yj 6x6 will not be as good.

Unmodded v-6 < yj 6x6 < Fully modded v-6 < shenghshou 6x6


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> No, yj 6x6 will not be as good.
> 
> Unmodded v-6 < yj 6x6 < Fully modded v-6 < shenghshou 6x6


 ok thanks


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> No, I don't believe the yj 6x6 will not be as good.
> 
> Unmodded v-6 < yj 6x6 < Fully modded v-6 < shenghshou 6x6


 
You tried a ShengShou 6x6?


----------



## asportking (Aug 13, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You tried a ShengShou 6x6?


No, I said that I think that the shengshou 6x6 will be better. At least that's what it looks like from the video.


----------



## chris410 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just ordered the 6x6 and 4x4 both shengshou so I will post up once they arrive. I am in the US so i am not sure how long shipping will take but i will update when i get he order.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

chris410 said:


> I just ordered the 6x6 and 4x4 both shengshou so I will post up once they arrive. I am in the US so i am not sure how long shipping will take but i will update when i get he order.


 the version 3 shengshou 4x4. or the version 1 cause if its version 1 then good luck with that


----------



## aaronb (Aug 13, 2011)

champion said:


> It all depends on the Production scheduling of the manufacturer.You know, also 7x7,8x8 is coming...


 
Wow, you seem to get information quickly; do you know some people at Shengshou personally? I will definitely get the Shengshou 6x6 and 7x7 from you, when both of the final versions come out.


----------



## chris410 (Aug 13, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> the version 3 shengshou 4x4. or the version 1 cause if its version 1 then good luck with that


 
Version 3 4x4


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 13, 2011)

You guys... seriously! Me want!

I don't do much 6x6x6, my main V6 has gotten waaay too loose, and I dread the thought of modding one of the other ones I have.


----------



## champion (Aug 13, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Wow, you seem to get information quickly; do you know some people at Shengshou personally? I will definitely get the Shengshou 6x6 and 7x7 from you, when both of the final versions come out.


 
Actually, I dont know some people at Shengshou except the Boss.  Hornord, we are the official wholesaler & distributor of many cube brands such as MF8/DaYan/Lanlan/Shengshou etc...So you know why now ? ^_*


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 14, 2011)

$30 shipped for helicopter cube and curvy coptor?! thank you in advance champion. i live in the u.s. how long should i expect shipping to be?


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my god I am so excited for the higher order cubes to come and i hope you get my PM. The 6x6 look amazing and i bet i will be able to sub 4 average with it, and i hope the 7x7 and 8x8 come soon because i want to buy them. Hope to have business with you soon!


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 14, 2011)

They offered to send me a free one to review, and I accepted. so we will see when it gets here how good it is and all that.


----------



## champion (Aug 14, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> Oh my god I am so excited for the higher order cubes to come and i hope you get my PM. The 6x6 look amazing and i bet i will be able to sub 4 average with it, and i hope the 7x7 and 8x8 come soon because i want to buy them. Hope to have business with you soon!


 
Hi,Nice to meet you here.Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## champion (Aug 14, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> They offered to send me a free one to review, and I accepted. so we will see when it gets here how good it is and all that.


 
Yes,sir. Now the manufacturer is doing the last adjustment work for 6x6. The final real version samples(with white body) will be sent to you after one week. Thanks!


----------



## champion (Aug 14, 2011)

s3rzz said:


> $30 shipped for helicopter cube and curvy coptor?! thank you in advance champion. i live in the u.s. how long should i expect shipping to be?


 
If shipped by China Post Mail Service, it often takes about 7-15days.Thanks!-Champion


----------



## Vinny (Aug 15, 2011)

Are there any news on when the final version is going to come out?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 15, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Are there any news on when the final version is going to come out?



Look 2 posts above you. He said the final ones should be ready in a week.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 15, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Look 2 posts above you. He said the final ones should be ready in a week.


 
I knew something like that would happen. To check if someone else asked I just used CTRL+F and searched the work "final." idk why haha


----------



## asportking (Aug 15, 2011)

I know this has been asked a lot, but are the final versions coming in black as well?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 15, 2011)

asportking said:


> I know this has been asked a lot, but are the final versions coming in black as well?


 They should.


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 16, 2011)

champion your inbox is full thanks for the quick responce. how long does the processing usually take?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 16, 2011)

As s3rzz said, your inbox is full, so I was unable to confirm what you said.

But yes, it all sounds good to me, thanks for setting me up.

Also if you want me to review the Shenshou 5x5 and mini Dayan 4x4 I would be willing to do that as well.


----------



## asportking (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey, what's the deal with that beta 8x8 on the website? I nearly fainted when I saw that cube!


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 16, 2011)

lol bird, you still getting lubix cubes?


----------



## emolover (Aug 16, 2011)

Is there going to be a 10x10 eventually? Or am I never going to get to do my life long dream of a 2x2-11x11 relay...


----------



## Adrian E (Aug 16, 2011)

Ordered.. Really looking forward to receive this cube.



> (we will send you the real version 6x6 when available in about 4-5days.)


----------



## meANDzoloft (Aug 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> Is there going to be a 10x10 eventually? Or am I never going to get to do my life long dream of a 2x2-11x11 relay...


 
I would hope and assume that there would soon be a 10x10. It just probably wont be very affordable :fp


----------



## meANDzoloft (Aug 16, 2011)

I was on 51morefun.com and saw where the SS 6x6 SHOULD be, but it's not. Anyone know if this website is still selling them or another website I could get one?


----------



## asportking (Aug 16, 2011)

meANDzoloft said:


> I was on 51morefun.com and saw where the SS 6x6 SHOULD be, but it's not. Anyone know if this website is still selling them or another website I could get one?


It's probably cause they're out of stock. They only had the prototype version, so they didn't have many. I'm guessing the final version will be up on their site in a few days.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Aug 16, 2011)

asportking said:


> It's probably cause they're out of stock. They only had the prototype version, so they didn't have many. I'm guessing the final version will be up on their site in a few days.


 
Well that makes sense then. I guess I'll have to wait. D: 
I NEED a new 6x6 desperately, I tried the pi mod on my v-cube; now it's practically garbage. I've never been great with big mods like that. :fp


----------



## nakedaxe (Aug 19, 2011)

so v cubes has forced the online store that will be selling the shengshou 6x6's to take them off because of patent infringement. I was under the impression that this was a new design? anyway, I'm still getting mine because it's been paid for. we'll see what's up with that when I get it. Apparently this cube is a v cube knockoff. I doubt that. we'll see.


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 19, 2011)

I encourage all of you to do 2 things! The first of which being boycott V-Cube's. I am sick and tired of Verde's trying to hinder the growth of this hobby when they fear a product better than theirs has been released. 

Secondly, each of you should go to the v-cubes.com website and send an email to them explaing how you feel about them trying to prevent this hobby from growing. They need to stop trying to monopolize this market. Below is the email I sent to them:

_To Whom it may concern,_

_My name is Max McWhirter and I just read something on my speedsolving forum that made me cringe. After reading it, i decided it time to write you and tell you my thoughts._

_I have become an avid speedsolver and one of my favorite parts of this hobby is the expansion of the equipment. Whether it be unique puzzles, or people creating new mechanisms that expand on the puzzles already in existence._

_I just read on the forum that you have had the Shengshou 6x6 pulled from store shelves and online store fronts for "patent infringement". Verde's please get off of your high horse and allow this hobby to grow! I know for a fact that myself and many of the other cubers that i've talked to are eager to get and try this new 6x6 speedcube. If you cared for this hobby, art, sport, skill, passion, or what have you at all you would drop this useless claim and allow them to release thei new cube! _

_If it bothers you that much that someone may have finally created a 6x6 better than the one you have created; which requires heavy modding to even be a decent speedcube, then dare I say, get up and re-make your 6x6! _

_I beg of you, stop trying to become the only cube creator in the world, noone deserves a monopoly on this market. _

_Your products will be boycotted by me from this point until you realease word that you are going to start being more open to change and new ideas. Including but not limited to, new cubes using similar or completely different mechanisms than your own, cubes that you feel may be better than the one's you've created. Maybe stop creating havoc and being an annoyance and start creating new cubes from your company. It would be nice if you could also begin aiding in the expansion of this hobby and stop trying to hinder!_

_- Max McWhirter_


----------



## asportking (Aug 19, 2011)

nakedaxe said:


> so v cubes has forced the online store that will be selling the shengshou 6x6's to take them off because of patent infringement. I was under the impression that this was a new design? anyway, I'm still getting mine because it's been paid for. we'll see what's up with that when I get it. Apparently this cube is a v cube knockoff. I doubt that. we'll see.


Where does it say that? I know I can't find it on the store, but I didn't know v-cube had forced them to take it down.


----------



## Meep (Aug 19, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> I encourage all of you to do 2 things! The first of which being boycott V-Cube's. I am sick and tired of Verde's trying to hinder the growth of this hobby when they fear a product better than theirs has been released.


 
You make it sound like that's the only reason they're doing it.


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 19, 2011)

Meep said:


> You make it sound like that's the only reason they're doing it.


 
It may not be the only reason, but it sure seems to be a very big part of their reason, albeit never to be admitted by them.


----------



## asportking (Aug 19, 2011)

Yea, the problem with v-cube is that there is pretty much no way to make any cube larger than a 5x5 without having the mechanism somewhat similar to theirs. So, unless someone comes up with a crazy new mechanism, v-cube is basically the only company that can make 6x6-11x11. Not that I think that's the right thing to do (they should really only bother with cubes that are almost exact copies of the v-cube mech), but it's just that any cube larger than a 5x5 probably shares enough similarities with the v-cube mech that v-cube can get away with calling it a KO.


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Aug 19, 2011)

asportking said:


> Yea, the problem with v-cube is that there is pretty much no way to make any cube larger than a 5x5 without having the mechanism somewhat similar to theirs. So, unless someone comes up with a crazy new mechanism, v-cube is basically the only company that can make 6x6-11x11. Not that I think that's the right thing to do (they should really only bother with cubes that are almost exact copies of the v-cube mech), but it's just that any cube larger than a 5x5 probably shares enough similarities with the v-cube mech that v-cube can get away with calling it a KO.


 
Dayan+mf8 planned a 6x6, didn't they? And thats not a knockoff.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 19, 2011)

Damn... I was really hoping to get the final version when it came out.
Are you going to be selling it privately?


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 19, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Damn... I was really hoping to get the final version when it came out.
> Are you going to be selling it privately?


 
+1

I really hope Verde's get's their act straight and allows this cube to come out. I really really want one. I'm not waitiing either, if i see the presale back up anywhere I will buy it without hesitation.


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 19, 2011)

Verdes is single handedly destroying the speedcube market. Because of that damned patent we will never have a decent speedsolvable 6x6x6. 

Every puzzle forum is overflowing with discussion about the V-Cube patent. It's only a matter of time before Verdes sues nature for making clouds that look like V-Cubes...


----------



## Hershey (Aug 19, 2011)

"I spoke with Konstantinos at Mall of America about KO puzzles. He told me his big concern was direct copies of the V mechanism. Like YJ 5, 6, 7, 9, 11 and maru 4x4. "
- Bradley Vrooman (aka Izovire), owner of PuzzleAddictions.

Seeing the quote above, isn't Shengshou 6x6 NOT a direct copy of V cubes? I thought the Shengshou 6x6 was a "design around"?


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 19, 2011)

luke1984 said:


> Verdes is single handedly destroying the speedcube market. Because of that damned patent we will never have a decent speedsolvable 6x6x6.
> 
> Every puzzle forum is overflowing with discussion about the V-Cube patent. It's only a matter of time before Verdes sues nature for making clouds that look like V-Cubes...



Ok someone agrees with me, that is assuming you weren't being facetious. If you are in fact serious and feel as I do on this subject please go to The v-cubes.com website and fill out a contact form expressing your distaste for what Verdes is doing. Be sure to keep it as civil as possible but also to get your point across. Without action there is no change, complaining about it here won't do any good unless we've also taken our concerns to the source. 

Please I ask any and all of you that feel what is being done is wrong to take your concerns to Verdes and let them know how you feel.


----------



## asportking (Aug 20, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Seeing the quote above, isn't Shengshou 6x6 NOT a direct copy of V cubes? I thought the Shengshou 6x6 was a "design around"?


That's what I thought too. I remember seeing the mechanism, it wasn't like it was an exact copy. Sure, it shared some similarities, (like, they both have an internal mechanism), but again, that's no reason to sue them. I still think v-cube has the right idea with getting rid of exact copies, but they're kind of taking it to the extreme.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 20, 2011)

Hershey said:


> "I spoke with Konstantinos at Mall of America about KO puzzles. He told me his big concern was direct copies of the V mechanism. Like YJ 5, 6, 7, 9, 11 and maru 4x4. "
> - Bradley Vrooman (aka Izovire), owner of PuzzleAddictions.
> 
> Seeing the quote above, isn't Shengshou 6x6 NOT a direct copy of V cubes? I thought the Shengshou 6x6 was a "design around"?


 
Do you know how long ago the Mall of America competition was?


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 20, 2011)

this just in! v-cubes sues greece becuase it's a K.O.


----------



## DaijoCube (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice a K.O! How much $$. Haven't read the thread. So lazy here.


----------



## asportking (Aug 20, 2011)

DaijoCube said:


> Nice a K.O! How much $$. Haven't read the thread. So lazy here.


I think it was around $20 before it got taken off the site.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 20, 2011)

DaijoCube said:


> Nice a K.O! How much $$. Haven't read the thread. So lazy here.


 
From what I saw it didn't even look like a KO, just awesomeness. I hate Verdes. It seems like they don't focus on actually making their cubes, just filing patent infringements. I'll be surprised if they actually make any of their other cubes...


----------



## N Zhang (Aug 20, 2011)

the cube had been slod in china


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 20, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> Ok someone agrees with me, that is assuming you weren't being facetious. If you are in fact serious and feel as I do on this subject please go to The v-cubes.com website and fill out a contact form expressing your distaste for what Verdes is doing. Be sure to keep it as civil as possible but also to get your point across. Without action there is no change, complaining about it here won't do any good unless we've also taken our concerns to the source.
> 
> Please I ask any and all of you that feel what is being done is wrong to take your concerns to Verdes and let them know how you feel.


 
I was being serious, and I think I will take your advice and send a message to the V-Cube company.


----------



## Olji (Aug 20, 2011)

Wait what?
I haven't seen any reports about Verdes taking SS 6x6x6 off the market, why are everyone flaming them?
Any solid proof except earlier happenings? (That IMO isn't solid, just assumptions...)


----------



## asportking (Aug 20, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> Wait what?
> I haven't seen any reports about Verdes taking SS 6x6x6 off the market, why are everyone flaming them?
> Any solid proof except earlier happenings? (That IMO isn't solid, just assumptions...)


I guess maybe you're right...I don't know, it's just that an anticipated 6x6 got taken down from the site, and it just doesn't seem like Verdes would just let a new 6x6 come around that's better than his.


----------



## Olji (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, I mean someone suddently accused Verdes right after your post that I actually believe is the case, and others just jumped on that train...

Sure, they lowered their own reputation with the fight about Dayan, but to accuse them without any proof just seems stupid to me, I'm not saying that they won't do that, but maybe we should wait for confirmation before flaming them?


----------



## asportking (Aug 20, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> Yeah, I mean someone suddently accused Verdes right after your post that I actually believe is the case, and others just jumped on that train...
> 
> Sure, they lowered their own reputation with the fight about Dayan, but to accuse them without any proof just seems stupid to me, I'm not saying that they won't do that, but maybe we should wait for confirmation before flaming them?


How will we get confirmation? Email them and ask them?


----------



## Olji (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't know, the owner of 51morefun should be able to confirm it, and if other shops gets it and V-Cubes warns them then we could call it confirmed, better not to let the SS 6x6 get their attention if they don't know about it yet, because then they would look into it...


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2011)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> Dayan+mf8 planned a 6x6, didn't they? And thats not a knockoff.


 
It took a fair bit of inspiration.
And they're still working on it, but apparently it isn't good enough for what they're after just yet.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 21, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> Wait what?
> I haven't seen any reports about Verdes taking SS 6x6x6 off the market, why are everyone flaming them?
> Any solid proof except earlier happenings? (That IMO isn't solid, just assumptions...)


 
Yeah, this.

I assumed there was proof, but now that I think of it it might not even be Verdes... We could actually be falsely accusing him...

IS there any proof? Because they might have just taken the item down to maybe put the final version up on the website instead.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought it was taken down because it was a prototype and he ran out. Where as Icubemart has had 7 products taken down because verdes claims they are KO's but are obviously not!


----------



## DaijoCube (Aug 21, 2011)

Ordered one


----------



## choza244 (Aug 21, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I thought it was taken down because it was a prototype and he ran out. Where as Icubemart has had 7 products taken down because verdes claims they are KO's but are obviously not!


 
What products were taken down?


----------



## aaronb (Aug 21, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Yeah, this.
> 
> I assumed there was proof, but now that I think of it it might not even be Verdes... We could actually be falsely accusing him...
> 
> IS there any proof? Because they might have just taken the item down to maybe put the final version up on the website instead.



Yeah, but the Lanlan 7x7, Maru 5x5, and those 11x11's, along with the SS 6x6 were all taken down. I highly doubt he ran out of all those at the same time. I may be wrong, but I think he would only take down all those cubes if Verdes had claimed they were KO's.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Yeah, but the Lanlan 7x7, Maru 5x5, and those 11x11's, along with the SS 6x6 were all taken down. I highly doubt he ran out of all those at the same time. I may be wrong, but I think he would only take down all those cubes if Verdes had claimed they were KO's.


 
There's still no evidence for it. You're right, it would be an incredulous coincidence, but until I see evidence I won't say it was VCUBES.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

choza244 said:


> What products were taken down?


 
Shengshou 5x5 Ghost hand 5x5 A couple 3x3's i dont remember what else


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 21, 2011)

Verdes went after the Alpha V too. LOL. The Alpha V is NOTHING like the V-Cubes.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Verdes went after the Alpha V too. LOL. The Alpha V is NOTHING like the V-Cubes.


 
Where did you get this information?


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 21, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Where did you get this information?


 
I think he is talking about the information in camcuber's video: http://youtu.be/skkC2RPCrOo


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

or this video!


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 21, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Verdes went after the Alpha V too. LOL. The Alpha V is NOTHING like the V-Cubes.


 
If this is true, Verdes is either confused, or just a very sad man.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2011)

Seems my site isn't big enough to receive notice. The first I've heard about it. If V-cubes makes a public announcement or contacts me privately I'll stop. But what they're doing is taking down paypals without contacting owners.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 21, 2011)

luke1984 said:


> It's only a matter of time before Verdes sues nature for making clouds that look like V-Cubes...



i lol'd

if verdes wants his crappy 6x6 to be the only 6x6 available then he should get his thumb out of his ass and make a new improved 6x6 that isn't total ****. That's what we want and that's his fricken job so why dosen't he do it


----------



## choza244 (Aug 22, 2011)

I remember when Verdes wanted to take out the GuHong... this is the same but now they want to take out every cube from the market!! ok, maybe I'm exaggerating but they are ridiculous, we have to do something if we want this hobby to grow up. I don't even understand why paypal locks down some accounts just because Mr. Verdes says they are selling KOs, they don't even make an investigation to see if at least is true, if Verdes says to paypal that the mf8 megaminx is a KO of the V-cube 5 they will believe him and will lock down evry shop till they remove it... if anyone wants to do something against V-cubes I'm in.


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 22, 2011)

choza shhhhh dont put ideas in his head!


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 22, 2011)

choza244 said:


> I remember when Verdes wanted to take out the GuHong... this is the same but now they want to take out every cube from the market!! ok, maybe I'm exaggerating but they are ridiculous, we have to do something if we want this hobby to grow up. I don't even understand why paypal locks down some accounts just because Mr. Verdes says they are selling KOs, they don't even make an investigation to see if at least is true, if Verdes says to paypal that the mf8 megaminx is a KO of the V-cube 5 they will believe him and will lock down evry shop till they remove it... if anyone wants to do something against V-cubes I'm in.



Follow my and hopefully other's leads. Go to v-cubes.com and send a well worded, polite, but to the point message to the company about how you feel. Make sure not to curse and to present yourself in such a way that it makes you seem intelligent. Yes you have a point that you want to make, but you've also got to make yourself look like a sane, rational human being, otherwise no good will come from it. 

I'm sick of this crap too, mostly because the other things I'm involved with don't have these types of issues because the companies are all trying to help allow their respective sport/hobby grow. Verdes needs to get off of his high horse and allow the same thing to happen; especially when the products in question aren't at all KO's of his products.

Please I urge all of you to take your concerns directly to the source.

Max


----------



## caseyd (Aug 22, 2011)

You, know, verdes could have dementia, that would explain all the crazy things he's been doing with the patent enfringement, but honestly I'm +1ing all of you people, he should either make more decent cubes ( like the 5x5) or allow better cubes to be made and sold.


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

caseyd said:


> *You, know, verdes could have dementia*, that would explain all the crazy things he's been doing with the patent enfringement, but honestly I'm +1ing all of you people, he should either make more decent cubes ( like the 5x5) or allow better cubes to be made and sold.


 
That is a bit rude. He doesn't have dementia, he just wants to monopolize the cubing business.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 22, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I hate Verdes. It seems like they don't focus on actually making their cubes, just filing patent infringements. I'll be surprised if they actually make any of their other cubes...


 
You can't be serious. They JUST released the V-Cube 2 and you still think they aren't continuing development of cubes? Wtf.


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> You can't be serious. They JUST released the V-Cube 2 and you still think they aren't continuing development of cubes? Wtf.


 
I wouldn't say the *just* released a new cube. That was about 7 months ago.


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> I wouldn't say the *just* released a new cube. That was about 7 months ago.


In seven months, shengshou has released a 5x5, 6x6, and a new version of a 4x4 (possibly two new versions?). Just thought I'd say that.


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> In seven months, shengshou has released a 5x5, 6x6, and a new version of a 4x4 (possibly two new versions?). Just thought I'd say that.


 
**Knowing I will get crap for saying this but I will anyway**

And that is why ShenShou trumps V-cube.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

Its a lot easier to copy stuff in China than it is to invent stuff in Greece.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> I wouldn't say the *just* released a new cube. That was about 7 months ago.


 
Recently, at least.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 22, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Its a lot easier to copy stuff in China than it is to invent stuff in Greece.


 
yes Dan, but is also hard to invent stuff in China.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

choza244 said:


> yes Dan, but is also hard to invent stuff in China.


 
And yet Dayan is the only company coming out with new mechanisms. Maybe we should all go back to before v-cubes came out, and we can all not have anything but ES and Rubiks 5x5s and no 6x6s and 7x7s. It would stop all this pointless KO discussion because no one except verdes would know how to make one.


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> And yet Dayan is the only company coming out with new mechanisms. Maybe we should all go back to before v-cubes came out, and we can all not have anything but ES and Rubiks 5x5s and no 6x6s and 7x7s. It would stop all this pointless KO discussion because no one except verdes would know how to make one.


We're not saying that v-cube is ALL bad. I, at least, give them credit for coming up with a mechanism to work past 5x5. However, that doesn't justify them going around suing every cube that resembles their mechanism in the tiniest way. Like I said before, it's awfully hard to make a cube larger than a 5x5 that doesn't resemble the v-cube mech is some way.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> However, that doesn't justify them going around suing every cube that resembles their mechanism in the tiniest way. Like I said before, it's awfully hard to make a cube larger than a 5x5 that doesn't resemble the v-cube mech is some way.


 
Thats exactly the point... V-Cubes came up with the way to make cubes larger than 5x5. They have the right to protect their ideas and profit off of them, or at least thats how western society has viewed it since the 1700s. Just because you aren't happy with how V-Cubes is running their business doesn't mean that they don't have the right to profit off of their ideas. That is why the patent system exists, and why people take the time and resources to invent things. Like I said, copying something is easy... inventing isn't.


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Thats exactly the point... V-Cubes came up with the way to make cubes larger than 5x5. They have the right to protect their ideas and profit off of them, or at least thats how western society has viewed it since the 1700s. Just because you aren't happy with how V-Cubes is running their business doesn't mean that they don't have the right to profit off of their ideas. That is why the patent system exists, and why people take the time and resources to invent things. Like I said, copying something is easy... inventing isn't.


They're not copying it. That's what a YJ 6x6 is. The shengshou 6x6 shares some similarities, but it's been improved upon enough that it can hardly be called a copy.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 22, 2011)

But now he just cares about his money and not the hobby, he is blocking the hobby to grow up. Taking out the cubes that the people want is just making everyone angry, simply because for the eyes of the majority (including me) he is trying to take out a lot of cubes that are not copies of his design, I agree with you that if it wasn't for him maybe no one would know how to make those cubes, but what if the man/company who invented the tv sued every other company that tried to produce a tv, there would be just one brand selling tvs, one brand selling cars, etc. just think about how similar all the cars are... My point is that if he keeps playing unfair he will just lose his clients.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> They're not copying it. That's what a YJ 6x6 is. The shengshou 6x6 shares some similarities, but it's been improved upon enough that it can hardly be called a copy.



Hardly? Have you even seen the mech? Adding little flaps of plastic doesn't make it a whole new mechanism.



choza244 said:


> if the man/company who invented the tv sued every other company that tried to produce a tv, there would be just one brand selling tvs, one brand selling cars, etc. just think about how similar all the cars are... My point is that if he keeps playing unfair he will just lose his clients.



That's exactly what happened until the patent expired. EVERYTHING you use from the screws in your computer to the lightswitch on your wall was patented. This is how the patent system works. You are just annoyed because you have to actually support a company who brought you something that never existed before.


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Hardly? Have you even seen the mech? Adding little flaps of plastic doesn't make it a whole new mechanism.


 If that was all that was different, wouldn't it turn almost exactly like a v-6? Judging by the video, it doesn't.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

It looks pretty damn close to a broken in v6 to me... Have you ever even seen a good v6 turn? Go watch the 6x6 WR video and tell me it doesn't look better.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm asking this out of curiosity, not cynicism: is Hays' V6 modded? If it is, then as far as I am aware, I haven't seen a good 6x6 that wasn't modded in some way.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2011)

iirc emilys 6x6 isnt modded and its pretty nice


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> It looks pretty damn close to a broken in v6 to me... Have you ever even seen a good v6 turn? Go watch the 6x6 WR video and tell me it doesn't look better.


It looks better, but not quite like the shengshou.
You know what, it doesn't really matter much. Verdes may or may not have taken down the shengshou 6x6, and whether or not some people agree with him or not, it probably won't make that much difference. So everyone can just keep their own opinion about it, and there isn't really a need to get into pages of heated debate about whether or not it's a KO.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 22, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm asking this out of curiosity, not cynicism: is Hays' V6 modded? *If it is, then as far as I am aware, I haven't seen a good 6x6 that wasn't modded in some way.*


 
Compared to mine, yours is amazing.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Compared to mine, yours is amazing.


 
Lol, I can't do (sexy move)*6 in less than 12 seconds on my V6. (i.e. less than 2 TPS ;_;.. )


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm asking this out of curiosity, not cynicism: is Hays' V6 modded? If it is, then as far as I am aware, I haven't seen a good 6x6 that wasn't modded in some way.


 
Modding the cube is something that makes it way better, and I would like V-Cubes to take note of that, but they obviously feel that if you want to speedcube at the highest level, you can sand some pieces yourself. Non-modded v-cubes are still pretty good once broken in.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 22, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> That's exactly what happened until the patent expired. EVERYTHING you use from the screws in your computer to the lightswitch on your wall was patented. This is how the patent system works. You are just annoyed because you have to actually support a company who brought you something that never existed before.


 
Ok, I don't want to fight, each one have an opinion and see the situation from a different angle. Just saying that if Verdes keeps doing it, he will lose a lot of clients.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Ok, I don't want to fight, each one have an opinion and see the situation from a different angle. Just saying that if Verdes keeps doing it, he will lose a lot of clients.


 
And those clients won't have 6x6s presumably. Thats the choice that they are making. I think V-Cubes knows more about manufacturing and selling cubes than anyone on this forum, so how about we let them do it their way.


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I think V-Cubes knows more about manufacturing and selling cubes than anyone on this forum, so how about we let them do it their way.


By releasing a new cube every 1-2 years and attacking any company that tries to make a cube even remotely similar to theirs? Sorry, but I just don't see how that's a good way of selling cubes.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> By releasing a new cube every 1-2 years and attacking any company that tries to make a cube even remotely similar to theirs? Sorry, but I just don't see how that's a good way of selling cubes.


 By spacing out cube releases So people won't be overwhelmed. While also defending their patents from other companies trying to steal their mech.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 22, 2011)

This thread if funny, 'cause Dan is 100% right and almost nobody agrees.


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> By spacing out cube releases So people won't be overwhelmed. While also defending their patents from other companies trying to steal their mech.


I certainly wouldn't be overwhelmed if they would actually release a new cube every 6 months or so. Also, if they're just defending their patent, then what's all this stuff I hear about v-cube attacking the alpha 5? It just seems a bit ridiculous.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> I certainly wouldn't be overwhelmed if they would actually release a new cube every 6 months or so. Also, if they're just defending their patent, then what's all this stuff I hear about v-cube attacking the alpha 5? It just seems a bit ridiculous.


 
Don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> then what's all this stuff I hear about v-cube attacking the alpha 5?


 
I thought it was resolved? Cameron put the Alpha V back on his shop.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 22, 2011)

It's funny how quick you all are to jump to conclusions, and how ignorant people in here are. There isn't any point arguing if you aren't willing to change your opinions. It just becomes blabber.


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> It's funny how quick you all are to jump to conclusions, and how ignorant people in here are. There isn't any point arguing if you aren't willing to change your opinions. It just becomes blabber.


Ok.
I'm very sorry for doubting the authority of v-cube to take down cubes that resemble their patent. I now see that they were only doing the right thing. 

Now let's just keep our fingers crossed and hope this shengshou 6x6 thing gets sorted out.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> Ok.
> I'm very sorry for doubting the authority of v-cube to take down cubes that resemble their patent. I now see that they were only doing the right thing.



Someone call you ignorant and you change your mind??? and I really think they are not doing the right thing. At the end I just hope they find a way to sell the SS 6x6, just like the X-cube 4.


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 22, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Someone call you ignorant and you change your mind??? and I really think they are not doing the right thing. At the end I just hope they find a way to sell the SS 6x6, just like the X-cube 4.


 
Can we all at least agree on some level that if for no reason than the expansion of this hobby, skill, art, what have you, that this be resolved in a civil manner and that the SS 6x6 be released? When the people that are good at something become excited for a new prop or piece of equipment 'tis usually safe to assume that said product will help to expand, in some way, the art in question. I'd love to see this cube released just as I one day hope someone other than Dayan creates an amazing 3x3.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 22, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> I one day hope someone other than Dayan creates an amazing 3x3.


 
Ummm, we already have the ShengEn type F-II and the Alpha V? Especially Alpha, great cubes...


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Ummm, we already have the ShengEn type F-II and the Alpha V? Especially Alpha, great cubes...


 

I realize this, it was more a comparitive example. I wasn't trying to say that Dayan has the only good 3x3's however they have helped to raise the bar, in much the same way that a lot of us feel the SS 6x6 would do.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 22, 2011)

I think verdes does have the right to protect his ideas. If anyone watches F1 then you'll know red bull do everything they can to hide their exhaust system. Verdes can't really hide his mech though so naturally alot of people are gonna copy it. I think if the v6 was better and not a piece of crap then nobody would copy it because there would be no need to. shengshou offer a 6x6 that is better and requires no modification. The v6 is crap out of the box and requires either modding or a hell of alot of breaking in and I know which I'd prefer.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 22, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> I think if the v6 was better and not a piece of crap then nobody would copy it because there would be no need to. shengshou offer a 6x6 that is better and requires no modification. The v6 is crap out of the box and requires either modding or a hell of alot of breaking in and I know which I'd prefer.


 
See, that's the problem you want everything right now, for free. How ****ing hard is it to rip a cube apart, get a bit of sandpaper out, and glue a couple of pins (which is optional btw - you can still get 2.41.72 on an unmodded cube, probably even quicker)

I have had a lot of KOs die, and yet my V5,V6 and V7 are still going strong after 2years. I've dropped them, thrown them, kicked them.....
Ask any UK cuber how **** hot my big cubes are - they just get better and better. (Its a shame they are wasted on me though )

As much as it pains me to say this - Vcubes do make better quality cubes. Okay they are more expensive, but I do think they last a lot longer to warrant spending the little extra. 

And just think, by buying genuine vcube products you can help support the fragile Greek economy!

All this aside - I should have a SS5 coming soon though. Hypocrite.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Maybe we should all go back to before v-cubes came out, and we can all not have anything but ES and Rubiks 5x5s and no 6x6s and 7x7s. It would stop all this pointless KO discussion because no one except verdes would know how to make one.


 
You're dumb if you think that without VCubes we'd all still be using ES.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 22, 2011)

Funny how much people can argue over the mech without seeing the mech (even if it almost certainly KO, considering the SS 4x4 and 5x5).

While I agree with everything Dan said, I reckon V-Cubes should change their act a little to release their cubes faster/improve their existing cubes. If a cube requires a lot of modification to make it good, then it is clearly a badly designed product, which is a shame considering how much potential the hardware has. They even seem to add features to make the products worse, such as the bumps on the corners of the V5 and V6. Yes, a fully modded V6 is a decent cube (I've taken considerable time and effort to fully mod mine, far more than I feel should be necessary), but V-Cubes would have more support from the community if they had made these small (and imo usually fairly obvious) changes to their products before they released them, or if they brought out improved versions. It might not be fair, but I'm certainly not surprised that so many people disrespect V-Cubes and kick up so much fuss over these issues, which ultimately seems to result in people being less inclined to buy the legitimate products, and turn to companies like ShengShou who produce cubes which are good without any modification.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I obviously don't know for certain whats happening but I have an idea.
A while back on the TwistyPuzzles forum, someone mentioned that V-cubes was making a clickless V-6 and that it was a high priority.
The other thing is last time they did this to stores, they dropped the argument and released the V-2/2b.
So while *I don't know* what they are doing, its looking hopeful for the near future.
(Disclaimer: I may be way off the mark here, so don't get angry if I'm completely wrong)

Also I can vouch for Ludlow's big cubes being amazing. No, seriously. Amazing...


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

By the way, has anyone managed to contact 51morefun about whether or not the SS 6x6 was actually taken down by Verdes? I tried emailing them, but I haven't heard anything back.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 22, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> See, that's the problem you want everything right now, for free. How ****ing hard is it to rip a cube apart, get a bit of sandpaper out, and glue a couple of pins


 
It may not be hard to do that but we shouldn't have to do that. It's like buying a table and having to sand down one of the legs because its far too long. Why should we have to do the work the company should be doing. And yes you probably can get good times on an unmodified cube but I'd imagine you can get much better times on a modified cube with no more effort. For me its either v cube improve their product or i buy a SS6.


----------



## aaronb (Aug 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> By the way, has anyone managed to contact 51morefun about whether or not the SS 6x6 was actually taken down by Verdes? I tried emailing them, but I haven't heard anything back.


 
Funny you ask, I emailed them last night, and got a reply this morning saying:

"Hi,Sir
thanks for your message!
For some well-known reasons,we have to remove some products from our store. But we still have them in stock.
If you need them,you can buy them offline.
thanks
-Champion"

Based I this I think it is safe to assume, it is V-cubes that took the cubes down.


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 22, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Funny you ask, I emailed them last night, and got a reply this morning saying:
> 
> "Hi,Sir
> thanks for your message!
> ...


 
Good to know, I just sent an email to Champion and hopefully I'll have my SS 6x6 pre-ordered by tonight.


----------



## chris410 (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad i checked this thread, looks like i will follow up on my order as well.


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Funny you ask, I emailed them last night, and got a reply this morning saying:
> 
> "Hi,Sir
> thanks for your message!
> ...


So how to you buy them offline? Do you just have to email them?


----------



## aaronb (Aug 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> So how to you buy them offline? Do you just have to email them?


 
I am assuming that is what he meant. I would just email him asking if you could order "Insert claimed KO cube here," and it seems like he will reply within a day or so.


----------



## nakedaxe (Aug 22, 2011)

ok I'm the original person that told this thread that v cubes has taken the shengshou 6x6x6 off of champions site and people are wondering how I know this. I know this because I placed a rather large order from champions, which included the 11x11 and the shengshou 6x6. My credit card was billed and the cubes were paid for. I was told that the 11x11 was shipped but the other cubes are going to wait until the 6x6 comes in to ship my order out. Then a couple days later I went to champions cube store to look at pictures again because I was obsessing lol and the 11x11 and the 6x6 were taken down. I've never ordered from this company before so I don't know if they are legit or not right, so I contact them on their YouTube page and said what the ****? They told me that they had to take both cubes down because they have been told it's patent infringing. WHO ELSE would do that? The company with the v cubes of course. 

anyway, they are still sending my **** because it's paid for. 

Also, I advise everybody NOT to tell others on forums that champions are still selling them even though it's not on the webpage. They have been targeted now and if you keep selling a patented product after being told not to, you can get in a LOT of trouble. If v cubes see this or any other thread stating that this company is still selling them, it's possible we could damage the company that was trying to get us a fine product. 

Another thing... **** YOU V CUBES!


----------



## nakedaxe (Aug 22, 2011)

ok I've bought 2 v cube 6's. One black and one white. I modded the white one with the Pi mod. Turned out beautiful, however when I did it with the black one I messed it up and now it's useless. TOTALLY my fault I'll admit, however it would have never happened if I didn't need to mod it. so when it comes down to it, I spent 70 bucks and another 15 on shipping to have ONE just ok speed cube. OR, I can get this "knock-off" and spend 20 bucks with free shipping and it be awesome right away... and TENSIONABLE!! that's the biggest part. Tensionable. v cube FAIL for sure!... 

I used to love v cubes, now I don't like what they stand for and their puzzles are pretty much **** compared to the people that took the v cube design and made it better. Like the shengshou 5x5. WAY better than the v cubes, and it's just a slight mod of the v 5.


----------



## asportking (Aug 23, 2011)

Is Chris Bird still going to review the cube now that it's a KO? Also, should we even still be talking about this cube? I mean, we're technically not supposed to be talking about knockoff cubes, and now that this cube is a KO.....


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 23, 2011)

asportking said:


> Is Chris Bird still going to review the cube now that it's a KO? Also, should we even still be talking about this cube? I mean, we're technically not supposed to be talking about knockoff cubes, and now that this cube is a KO.....



From what I've seen it doesn't even look like a KO. I think it's just been defined as that by Verdes (I have no idea if this is true or not, I'm just relating what I have seen through pictures). I mean, if the Shengshou 4x4/5x5 are ok, why not the 6x6?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 23, 2011)

What if V-cube and Shengshou team up to make new cubes? 
(Meh, it is probably not going to happen.)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 23, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What if V-cube and Shengshou team up to make new cubes?
> (Meh, it is probably not going to happen.)



It won't. But we can dream, right? :3


----------



## asportking (Aug 23, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What if V-cube and Shengshou team up to make new cubes?
> (Meh, it is probably not going to happen.)


Vengshou? Sheng-cube? That would be pretty cool.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone received their SS6?


----------



## asportking (Aug 30, 2011)

I haven't yet.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Aug 30, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Anyone received their SS6?


 
I just got a message from Champion saying: 
"Have contacted the manufacturer that they now start assembling the 6x6,
So If everything goes well, I can arrange your shipment soon"

I've been emailing him alot, I'm sure I'm annoying him by now. lol


----------



## APdRF (Aug 30, 2011)

Uoh! Perfect! Soon we will receive the Sheng Shous!


----------



## meANDzoloft (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, hopefully so.

I'm being pretty impatient though XD i'm just too excited to wait any longer


----------



## Vinny (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm definitely ordering one privately from them soon... I've given up on finding a core for my V6, so I'm just gonna start selling the parts off haha. I've been dying to get into 6x6 since Christmas of last year.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been waiting to order one forever, it looks so awesome...


----------



## caseyd (Aug 30, 2011)

vinny I have a core,


----------



## Hershey (Aug 30, 2011)

Does the shengshou 6x6 cube misalign?


----------



## meANDzoloft (Aug 30, 2011)

To my knowledge the ShengShou doesn't misalign.


----------



## Piplup88 (Sep 4, 2011)

The SS6x6 is now up for sale on their site again!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 4, 2011)

Piplup88 said:


> The SS6x6 is now up for sale on their site again!



Awesomesauce. I have a giant order I want to place on their site soon...


----------



## Vinny (Sep 4, 2011)

But is it the final version? The description still says that it's the sample, but I think it's the final because the price went up, plus the black version is there, too.


----------



## Piplup88 (Sep 4, 2011)

Vinny said:


> But is it the final version? The description still says that it's the sample, but I think it's the final because the price went up, plus the black version is there, too.


Sounds like it's more of a pre-order for when they get the final version, because it says they'll start shipping them when they come in stock.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 4, 2011)

Piplup88 said:


> Sounds like it's more of a pre-order for when they get the final version, because it says they'll start shipping them when they come in stock.


 
Eh, I'm not going to be ordering for awhile anyway. I want to at least see a few reviews, because if I can get a V Cube 6 for 6 more bucks, it better be good.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 4, 2011)

Vinny said:


> But is it the final version? The description still says that it's the sample, but I think it's the final because the price went up, plus the black version is there, too.



That description has been up ever since we first heard about the cube, I think they forgot to change it. I'm almost certain it's the final version, and not a preorder.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sure that within a month's time the SS6x6 will reach the US. Then a private distributor will send out the cubes to champions US testers. *hint* *hint*


----------



## asportking (Sep 5, 2011)

Just got a shipping confirmation (or something like that) yesterday about the cube. Really excited about it, I'll be making a review when I get it.


----------



## caseyd (Sep 5, 2011)

I really want one of them, anxiously awaiting a review


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 5, 2011)

asportking said:


> Just got a shipping confirmation (or something like that) yesterday about the cube. Really excited about it, I'll be making a review when I get it.


 
Same. I will be ordering mine tomorrow. You'll probably beat me to the review


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 5, 2011)

I tried to order one last night, but when I went to choose payment method, it said it cannot take payments from my region (I live in UK btw). I've already sent them a message about it, but I was wondering if anyone else had the same problem. Just my luck really, was trying to get SS 4x4 v3 too, since I ordered one from lightake and they sent the wrong version. Suppose I may as well wait for a review now anyway.


----------



## APdRF (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm still waiting that they send me mine SS6...


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I ordered mine a month ago along with another 'withdrawn' product. So the order is still marked processing despite the 6x6's being available now. I keep emailing them to ask if they want me to change my order if the other cube will never be available and to date I have had no reply from them. Have to confess I am a bit disappointed with the customer service.


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Well I ordered mine a month ago along with another 'withdrawn' product. So the order is still marked processing despite the 6x6's being available now. I keep emailing them to ask if they want me to change my order if the other cube will never be available and to date I have had no reply from them. Have to confess I am a bit disappointed with the customer service.


 
I think Champion might have like a really crappy internet service. Usually it take about 3-5 days for me to get a reply from him, but once I do it's always polite, and I can usually chat via email with him for an hour or so before he goes offline again. Just be patient. Also, I don't think the SS 6x6 is available yet. On the product page it still says that they will ship out once they have the formal version in stock.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> I think Champion might have like a really crappy internet service. Usually it take about 3-5 days for me to get a reply from him, but once I do it's always polite, and I can usually chat via email with him for an hour or so before he goes offline again. Just be patient. Also, I don't think the SS 6x6 is available yet. On the product page it still says that they will ship out once they have the formal version in stock.


 
Aye don't get me wrong. I am happy enough to wait, I have more patience than most  Just the emails have been over a period of over a week. Just thought a response would have been received by now. I am not questioning the sellers reliability, just their customer service


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Also if you've never recieced a package from him you'll hopefully be pleasantly surprised once it does arrive. So far I've gotten 2 orders from them and each was so well packed to prevent damage that I couln't believe it. Not only was there bubble wrap in the main box to prevent the stuff from rattling around, but each individual cube was wrapped maticulously in a little bubble wrap coccoon. I admit the customer service is a bit slow to respond, but overall I'm pleased with the store. I hope he keeps good records and gets the SS6's out to everyone in an accurate and timely manner.


----------



## chris410 (Sep 8, 2011)

APdRF said:


> I'm still waiting that they send me mine SS6...


 
Same here, last email said they were supposed to be ready this week. I will follow up to see if that is the case (which I doubt)


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 8, 2011)

chris410 said:


> Same here, last email said they were supposed to be ready this week. I will follow up to see if that is the case (which I doubt)


 
I've been talking to him alot this past week and he said that he was sent several finished black versions and offered to send me mine in black but i told him i'd wait for a white version, since my recognition is better on white cubes, and he said the white cubes would be another week or two. (he said that last friday i think.)


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 8, 2011)

FedEx is also trying to deliver a package to my house for the past 2 days now but they wont leave it at my door since it needs a signature and in my experiences with FedEx they only need a signature if it's huge, or is from out of the country. So I'm hoping it's my cube, I'll let everyone know tomorrow.


----------



## APdRF (Sep 9, 2011)

chris410 said:


> Same here, last email said they were supposed to be ready this week. I will follow up to see if that is the case (which I doubt)



Same here too. I emailed him four times, the first two I've received a response within 24 hours but the last two have no response (sorry for my bad english). I want my 6x6 and the Type C 2x2... Hahaha!


----------



## s3rzz (Sep 9, 2011)

isn't it safe to say that seemingly not a lot of people knew about this site and then once it got put on blast everyone ordered? the dudes prob pretty backed up, champion seemed like a good guy when i talked to him so just be patient.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think people are directly doubting the trustworthiness of this shop. And certainly from my perspective it is reassuring to hear the positive responces from those who have used them before. It is just that a continued lack of communication can always sow a sead of doubt to those using a supplier for the first time, especially an international one.

That said they are the earliest by far to offer the SS 6x6 as far as I am aware and this is always going to show delays when the cube is not fully released to the market yet. So I can fully appreciate and accept any delays to ordering a product so early.

None of my emails were not enquiring as to when it would get shipped but were asking about changing the order or the future availability of another product on the order with my 6x6. All my emails have been sent via the 'Contact Us' form, rather than by direct email. It is always possible they are having some issues with this. I will send a reminder directly by email.

Slightly off topic but related:-
Anyone know how close DaYan/Mf8 are to releasing their 6x6?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I don't think people are directly doubting the trustworthiness of this shop. And certainly from my perspective it is reassuring to hear the positive responces from those who have used them before. It is just that a continued lack of communication can always sow a sead of doubt to those using a supplier for the first time, especially an international one.
> 
> That said they are the earliest by far to offer the SS 6x6 as far as I am aware and this is always going to show delays when the cube is not fully released to the market yet. So I can fully appreciate and accept any delays to ordering a product so early.
> 
> ...


 

I have to say, credit where it is due. I had a very quick reply to my most recent email sent in the last few hours with my queries answered so am happy once again


----------



## chris410 (Sep 11, 2011)

They have been good when it comes to responding to emails. With that said, they told me the 6x6 are supposed to be available on sept. 20th.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 11, 2011)

When did you send them an email? They still haven't responded to me. I've sent them two emails in the last few days.

Also, how do you inquire about making a purchase offline? and is it done by mail order?


----------



## asportking (Sep 11, 2011)

chris410 said:


> They have been good when it comes to responding to emails. With that said, they told me the 6x6 are supposed to be available on sept. 20th.


The shengshou or the dayan?


somerandomkidmike said:


> When did you send them an email? They still haven't responded to me. I've sent them two emails in the last few days.
> 
> Also, how do you inquire about making a purchase offline? and is it done by mail order?


By "purchase offline", I think they just mean not directly from the site. So try sending them an email. As for them not responding to you, I think someone mentioned he might not have the best internet connection, so that might be why. Try being patient, and maybe send them another email if you haven't gotten anything back in a week.


----------



## champion (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi,everybody here! thanks for Continuously attention to us and SS 6x6. Due to the production plan(there are so many other kinds of cubes are in queue to produce),the factory produced the parts of SS 6x6 several weeks ago,but always have no extra workers and time to assembling them. However, the factory is assembling the cubes now, both the black and white ones will be put into the market from September 20. and We will have them in stock after two days. then We will ship all preorders out. Really sorry for late updating and any delay in replying and shipping. Actually,we are mainly a professional cube/puzzle wholesaler & distributor. We just want to start online retail business, but for some so-called well-known reasons, our store and paypal encounted some problems. Sorry for all inconvenience on shopping or paying with us. Thanks again for all guys here!


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 13, 2011)

champion said:


> Hi,everybody here! thanks for Continuously attention to us and SS 6x6. Due to the production plan(there are so many other kinds of cubes are in queue to produce),the factory produced the parts of SS 6x6 several weeks ago,but always have no extra workers and time to assembling them. However, the factory is assembling the cubes now, both the black and white ones will be put into the market from September 20. and We will have them in stock after two days. then We will ship all preorders out. Really sorry for late updating and any delay in replying and shipping. Actually,we are mainly a professional cube/puzzle wholesaler & distributor. We just want to start online retail business, but for some so-called well-known reasons, our store and paypal encounted some problems. Sorry for all inconvenience on shopping or paying with us. Thanks again for all guys here!


 
If you happen to get some of the white ones in unassembled I would love to have mine as a DIY kit if that's possible.

Thanks
Max


----------



## champion (Sep 13, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> If you happen to get some of the white ones in unassembled I would love to have mine as a DIY kit if that's possible.
> 
> Thanks
> Max


there are so many parts for a 6x6. It's easy to lose any of them. that would be a nightmare for you and me.


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 13, 2011)

champion said:


> there are so many parts for a 6x6. It's easy to lose any of them. that would be a nightmare for you and me.


 
No big deal. I kind of figured that it was out of the question, I do still plan on disassembling it once I get it though. I love seeing how a puzzle works and putting it back together. To me it's like a puzzle within a puzzle.


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 13, 2011)

The anti-misalignment mechanism looks like that of the X-Cube 4. I'm looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks sexy. Can't wait to get mine. Got a message from Champion saying PJK will help get them to us.


----------



## asportking (Sep 13, 2011)

That core looks really different, I haven't seen anything like it before. Unless that was the x-cube 4 anti-misalignment mechanism mentioned earlier?


----------



## nickvu2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there an alternative way to pre-order since paypal is down? I've been checking everyday hoping it will be fixed.


----------



## champion (Sep 14, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> Is there an alternative way to pre-order since paypal is down? I've been checking everyday hoping it will be fixed.


 
Hi,nickvu2,thanks for attention.for now, you can create an order at my store and then contact us for paying and shipping issues.Really sorry for all inconvenience.


----------



## asportking (Sep 20, 2011)

champion said:


> Hi,everybody here! thanks for Continuously attention to us and SS 6x6. Due to the production plan(there are so many other kinds of cubes are in queue to produce),the factory produced the parts of SS 6x6 several weeks ago,but always have no extra workers and time to assembling them. However, the factory is assembling the cubes now, both the black and white ones will be put into the market from *September 20*. and We will have them in stock after two days. then We will ship all preorders out. Really sorry for late updating and any delay in replying and shipping. Actually,we are mainly a professional cube/puzzle wholesaler & distributor. We just want to start online retail business, but for some so-called well-known reasons, our store and paypal encounted some problems. Sorry for all inconvenience on shopping or paying with us. Thanks again for all guys here!


Does that mean you're getting them today? And will you be shipping them today as well, or on the 22nd?


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 20, 2011)

asportking said:


> Does that mean you're getting them today? And will you be shipping them today as well, or on the 22nd?


 
I was wondering the same thing actually. I'm so ridiculously excited for this cube that I can't wait any longer. haha
I'm just waiting for that Email letting me know that it shipped (Eventually)


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2011)

I received the package today and have sent out the 5 6x6's to those expecting them just now (with delivery conf.). They should be there by Friday or Sat.

I must say, with the one I'm playing with now, it is quite an amazing puzzle. Smooth, fast, and robust so far. Definitely the best 6x6 I have used. I'm curious how much better it will get once it is broken in.


----------



## Magellanic (Sep 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever actually ordered from this website? I don't know anyone who has had a successful order... Is it safe? They sell 3x3's for 1.99, is there any profit from doing this? I'd like to hear of some testimonials before actually ordering my 6x6 from this site.


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I've ordered from them twice so far and had no problems. The shipping takes a while, but both times I got my stuff and they're packaged and bubble wrapped meticulously to prevent damage.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 20, 2011)

pjk said:


> I received the package today and have sent out the 5 6x6's to those expecting them just now (with delivery conf.). They should be there by Friday or Sat.QUOTE]
> 
> Well I guess I'm not one of those 5 :fp
> Oh well, it's good to know that they're gradually working there way to us.


----------



## Hays (Sep 20, 2011)

I just got mine. First impressions are good. Full review pending.


----------



## Magellanic (Sep 20, 2011)

Hays said:


> I just got mine. First impressions are good. Full review pending.


 
Is it better than your V-Cube? How fast was the shipping?


----------



## Hays (Sep 20, 2011)

Magellanic said:


> Is it better than your V-Cube? How fast was the shipping?


 
Very fast shipping.

All I'm saying now is New Shengshou > New V-cube.

And New Shengshou < My V-cube.

But this means nothing since I have no idea how it will work after i've broken it in and tensioned it.


----------



## asportking (Sep 20, 2011)

Hays said:


> Very fast shipping.
> 
> All I'm saying now is New Shengshou > New V-cube.
> 
> ...


Sort of like the shengshou 5x5 compared to a brand new v-5 and a broken in v-5?


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 20, 2011)

Hays said:


> Very fast shipping.
> 
> All I'm saying now is New Shengshou > New V-cube.
> 
> And New Shengshou < My V-cube.


 
Thats probably true if you're comparing it to a fully modded V-cube 6 But I know that in comparison to my V-6 the SS is going to win hands down, my V-6 is garbage. lol


----------



## Hays (Sep 20, 2011)

asportking said:


> Sort of like the shengshou 5x5 compared to a brand new v-5 and a broken in v-5?


 
I don't have a shengshou 5x5. But seriously, I've only done 2 solves, a 2:43 and a 2:27. It's not broken in and I'm sure it's not at its full potential. I'll post more later after I've assembled it...which might be a while.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 20, 2011)

Hays said:


> Very fast shipping.
> 
> All I'm saying now is New Shengshou > New V-cube.
> 
> ...


 
Does the cube lock up a lot at high speeds like a Shengshou and Ghost Hand 5x5?


----------



## Hays (Sep 20, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Does the cube lock up a lot at high speeds like a Shengshou and Ghost Hand 5x5?


 
It's impossible to assemble.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 20, 2011)

It looks like the X-cube.
If it is, Try taping the core "rings" to the core so that they don't fall when you're assembling the hidden layers then just take off the tape when you finish as soon as you can while being comfortable with it.
That's how I assembled my X-cube 4
I hope it helps DDD


----------



## asportking (Sep 21, 2011)

pjk said:


> I received the package today and have sent out the 5 6x6's to those expecting them just now (with delivery conf.). They should be there by Friday or Sat.


Don't mean to pry, but am I by any chance one of those five people? I thought I was supposed to, but I haven't heard from them in a while, so I'm not sure...


----------



## Magellanic (Sep 21, 2011)

I was about to make an order from 51morefun and this came up "For now,there is a problem with our paypal.To pay offline,pls contact the seller.thanks!" What does this mean? What does paying offline mean? Is it safe?


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 21, 2011)

I had to pay off line. His paypal got locked when the SS6x6 was for sale the first time, so he's using a friend. That's how I payed for mine, just keep your receipts and convo's with Champion and you should have no need to worry.


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2011)

asportking said:


> Don't mean to pry, but am I by any chance one of those five people? I thought I was supposed to, but I haven't heard from them in a while, so I'm not sure...


Yes, I'm pretty sure you were one of the 5.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 21, 2011)

pjk said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure you were one of the 5.


 
Do you know if the White SS 6x6's are shipping out yet? 
Because I vaguely remember Champion saying that if I changed to a black puzzle that I could be one of the first to receive it, but i opted to stick with the white one. 
So I'm just curious if both versions are shipping or if its just black. 

Thanks


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't care to read a month of progress so forgive my ignorance, but has no one still got a cube? Are there any reviews up?


----------



## choza244 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I didn't care to read a month of progress so forgive my ignorance, but has no one still got a cube? Are there any reviews up?



just a few hours ago


Hays said:


> I just got mine. First impressions are good. Full review pending.


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 21, 2011)

If it's anything like the SS 4x4, it should be a great cube.

I'm guessing it has the Pi mod, right?


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2011)

meANDzoloft said:


> Do you know if the White SS 6x6's are shipping out yet?
> Because I vaguely remember Champion saying that if I changed to a black puzzle that I could be one of the first to receive it, but i opted to stick with the white one.
> So I'm just curious if both versions are shipping or if its just black.
> 
> Thanks


I didn't look. The one I have is black.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Sep 21, 2011)

For those wondering if this store is safe. Yes, it is. I made an order, and I was suspicious at first when I had to pay through these strange ways, but yesterday I received my cube. Really well packaged and really cheap. Arrived exactly 3 weeks after I ordered it (I went for the cheapest shipping, and I live in Australia which has insane customs).


----------



## izovire (Sep 21, 2011)

I will not be selling this cube. Because of its KO status I don't want Verdes Innovation to put a hold on my store paypal. I will be getting the Dayan 6x6 when it comes out.


----------



## HowardWong (Sep 21, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> For those wondering if this store is safe. Yes, it is. I made an order, and I was suspicious at first when I had to *pay through these strange ways*, but yesterday I received my cube. Really well packaged and really cheap. Arrived exactly 3 weeks after I ordered it (I went for the cheapest shipping, and I live in Australia which has insane customs).



I just ordered the shengshou 6x6x6 10 minutes ago, and it says that they're having problems with their paypal account. I then received an email telling me that I had to make payment to another paypal account. Is this the strange payment method you are talking about?


----------



## APdRF (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't received news about the 6x6 that I ordered and it's been +40 days since I ordered it...


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 21, 2011)

Is there a set date that I could expect the puzzle to be shipped by at the latest?
and will I receive an email confirmation when it has shipped?


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Sep 21, 2011)

HowardWong said:


> I just ordered the shengshou 6x6x6 10 minutes ago, and it says that they're having problems with their paypal account. I then received an email telling me that I had to make payment to another paypal account. Is this the strange payment method you are talking about?



Yes, they are the strange payment methods.


----------



## asportking (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmmm...I had thought this wasn't too much of a KO cube, but after seeing pictures of the mechanism (especially the 3rd picture), I'm starting to lean more and more towards v-cube's side. No matter, in a few days I'll see how it is, and if it's better than a v-cube, well, then I guess I'll be buying shengshous from now on.


----------



## chris410 (Sep 22, 2011)

While I am not worthy of a "good" 6x6 I am looking forward to receiving it. Hopefully, the issues causing it to be removed and not sold will be resolved.


----------



## chris410 (Sep 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> Hmmm...I had thought this wasn't too much of a KO cube, but after seeing pictures of the mechanism (especially the 3rd picture), I'm starting to lean more and more towards v-cube's side. No matter, in a few days I'll see how it is, and if it's better than a v-cube, well, then I guess I'll be buying shengshous from now on.



Good point, I wonder if they will be allowed to continue to make/sell them. Champion any status on future availability? Also, are any other puzzles coming out such as a 7x7, 8x8, etc...etc..?


----------



## choza244 (Sep 22, 2011)

there was an 8x8 beta on the shop a few days ago, he said the next cube was that 8x8 and then they will work on a 7x7.


----------



## Gabo (Sep 26, 2011)

someone has already got this cube from champion store? I'm thinking in order mine but I'm still not sure if the store is worth of thrust.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 26, 2011)

Several people have ordered from the site already and got their orders. I'm sure people will confirm that it's good. So far, I've been happy with contacting the owner. I haven't got my order yet, but I expect I will. If you really feel like the site is sketchy, then go to witeden. They have it there, I think.


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMXxg9VdGUs


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 26, 2011)

To anyone who has recieved an order from 51MoreFun.com:
Do you get an email confirmation when the order has shipped, or do you just wait and see?
I pre-ordered mine months ago and now that Champion is starting to ship them out, I wanted to know ^that. 
Thanks


----------



## its me (Sep 26, 2011)

I have not received mine either, but I did get my 11x11 from him before the 6x6 went up for pre-orders and had no problems. He did E-mail me that the "white" I ordered will ship in 3 to4 days. That was 2 days ago. Plus the site says the 25th


----------



## zip_dog12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Cube Depot said they *should* be getting the SS 6x6 in a couple of weeks, just FYI.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 26, 2011)

its me said:


> I have not received mine either, but I did get my 11x11 from him before the 6x6 went up for pre-orders and had no problems. He did E-mail me that the "white" I ordered will ship in 3 to4 days. That was 2 days ago. Plus the site says the 25th


 
I just got an email from Champion saying 

"now we are busy in packing all the orders.(including yours) we will ship them out here today. also will update the status of your oder at my store when shipped.
regards
-Champion"

So I think we can expect to get them reasonably soon. DDDDD


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 27, 2011)

Just received an 11x11x11 today that I ordered from him last week. No problems here.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 27, 2011)

SlapShot said:


> Just received an 11x11x11 today that I ordered from him last week. No problems here.


 
I'm so jelly, I want one but I would NEVER spend that much on a puzzle, is it worth it; and how is it that you get something you ordered a week ago and I can't get something that I pre-ordered over a month ago?
(Granted they just started shipping them a week or so ago, but still)


----------



## its me (Sep 27, 2011)

Did your account status change to shipped? Mine still says processing, and about the yuxin 11x11, they are nice


----------



## chris410 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine says, " Delivered" however, I believe they mean "shipped" So far, they have been good to deal with and responsive. If this order comes through complete I will consider ordering from them again.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 27, 2011)

chris410 said:


> Mine says, " Delivered" however, I believe they mean "shipped" So far, they have been good to deal with and responsive. If this order comes through complete I will consider ordering from them again.



Mine just changed to "Delivered" today and I can't track it (at least not yet) So I guess I'm just gonna be waiting another 2 weeks or so. 
Oh well, atleast it's on it's way.


----------



## its me (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, I just received a E-mail saying its being sent through "Intmail" ?! Have you ever heard of it? Last time it was fedex, and it came quick. Also he gave a tracking # that when entered it says posting, united states of America.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Sep 28, 2011)

its me said:


> Ok, I just received a E-mail saying its being sent through "Intmail" ?! Have you ever heard of it? Last time it was fedex, and it came quick. Also he gave a tracking # that when entered it says posting, united states of America.


 
I got an email like that to and mine was also shipped with Intmail. I'm assuming it's international mail, but before now i don't think i've heard of it. I also can't even use my tracking number. :/


----------



## choza244 (Sep 28, 2011)

SlapShot said:


> Just received an 11x11x11 today that I ordered from him last week. No problems here.



What shipping method did you use?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just ordered one an hour ago. It'll be nice having a usable 6x6.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Just ordered one an hour ago. It'll be nice having a usable 6x6.


 
Did you not mod yours? If I had one I wouldn't, I'm just to plain lazy.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got a fully modded V6, but I've ordered one a few days ago anyway, I reckon I will prefer it to the V6. If nothing else, my V6 is white and I now prefer black cubes, plus I like the idea of a better alignment mechanism. I'm waiting on 3x3x5 DIYs to come back in stock before it's sent out though.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 28, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I've got a fully modded V6, but I've ordered one a few days ago anyway, I reckon I will prefer it to the V6. If nothing else, my V6 is white and I now prefer black cubes, plus I like the idea of a better alignment mechanism. I'm waiting on 3x3x5 DIYs to come back in stock before it's sent out though.


 
yeah changed to black cubes lately too so i ordered one and because you get a great cube without modding anything


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 29, 2011)

Waffo/cubes4lyfe has a review on Youtube!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Did you not mod yours? If I had one I wouldn't, I'm just to plain lazy.


 
It was fully modded.


----------



## asportking (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had my ss 6x6 for a while, and I'm starting to think it's not as amazing as people think it is. It's really kind of slow, and pops just as much as a v-6, if not more. Of course, the good thing about it is that it has absolutely no clicking mechanism, and it never misaligns, but I'll definitely be buying the dayan 6x6 when it comes out.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 29, 2011)

I ordered one from WitEden on Saturday. When it gets here, I'll give my opinion, too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2011)

@champion Do you have an idea of when your PayPal will work again?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 2, 2011)

Update on stores who have them:

51morefun:

Black - $29.99
White - $29.99

At the moment, you can buy them but the paying process and shipping are handled very weird. You still get what you ordered, but it takes a long time for them to process.

iCubeMart:

Black/White - $31.75

Witeden:

Currently unavailable, I guess V-Cube took them down.

CubeDepot:

They will be in stock in a week or so, black and white. I'm guessing the price will be around $30-32.


----------



## timeless (Oct 2, 2011)

wait a few months and theyll be $10 like the 5x5s


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 2, 2011)

timeless said:


> wait a few months and theyll be $10 like the 5x5s


 
I don't think that's how things work. It takes many more individual pieces to make the 6x6, and that means more plastic. That makes the cost of producing it greater. Stores wouldn't make profit if they were the same price.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 2, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I don't think that's how things work. It takes many more individual pieces to make the 6x6, and that means more plastic. That makes the cost of producing it greater. Stores wouldn't make profit if they were the same price.


 
The point is not the plastic... it's in the number of pieces that it takes.
You have to make lots of extra molds to make the aditional pieces so it requieres more work to make one. 

It may get cheaper... but not that much.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 3, 2011)

Gabo said:


> The point is not the plastic... it's in the number of pieces that it takes.
> You have to make lots of extra molds to make the aditional pieces so it requieres more work to make one.
> 
> It may get cheaper... but not that much.


 
Well, the point of my post was that production of the 6x6x6 costs more than the 5x5x5, so naturally, the 6x6x6 will cost more.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Oct 4, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks that it's wrong that I pre-ordered the SS 6x6 a month in advance and some how I still don't have it yet? In fact, people who ordered it from Icubemart have gotten it before me and Icubemart JUST stocked them maybe a week ago. 
Wtf??
4Srs?!
:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got mine from ICubeMart and its pretty good but i have to test the tensions and stuff.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Oct 4, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> Just got mine from ICubeMart and its pretty good but i have to test the tensions and stuff.


 
I'm so jelly, according to Usps, mine is still stuck in china. GAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got mine from iCubeMart as well. It's awesome, a bit locky but that's nothing that tensioning and breaking in can't fix.


----------



## its me (Oct 5, 2011)

does your tracking # still say "departure from outward office of exchange" ? mine does, so i went ahead and ordered a black one from icubemart (and its nice). when my white one finally gets here, ill see if anyone wants to trade a unmodded v-cube 6 "white" for this black one, and if nobody wants to, ill put it in the lot of cubes i want to sell


----------



## Selkie (Oct 5, 2011)

To be fair, both my orders from them are still marked right now with "departure from outward office of exchange" and one of those has already been received, nearly a week ago. I think this may be the last notification the tracking has prior to receiving confirmation that it has been delivered.

@OP; Whilst I can appreciate it may be very frustrating and I would say I am still waiting for my SS 6x6. I wouldn't say its wrong those ordering from a company with no international delivery should get them prior to those order with international delivery. That is just a matter of logistics. Hopefully you will receive it soon enough


----------



## chris410 (Oct 5, 2011)

meANDzoloft said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that it's wrong that I pre-ordered the SS 6x6 a month in advance and some how I still don't have it yet? In fact, people who ordered it from Icubemart have gotten it before me and Icubemart JUST stocked them maybe a week ago.
> Wtf??
> 4Srs?!
> :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp



I ordered mine mid August and still haven't gotten mine on the site they should have stated that the 6x6 was not in stock. This is exactly the reason I try to deal with shops in the US. That being said, the store has done a good job of at least replying to emails and they did give me notice when mine finally shipped.


----------



## APdRF (Oct 5, 2011)

I ordered mine in August 8th and still didn't received it yet...


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 6, 2011)

I ordered mine from iCubeMart (with a 4x4 and a 5x5) last Saturday and I'm still waiting for it  . With almost 30$ of shipping I'm quite disappointed. Anyway I hope it will arrive before this weekend !


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 6, 2011)

Anybody ordering from 51morefun, I've been told that the free shipping option takes between 7 and 21 calendar days after it is shipped. If you've been waiting for longer than that, you should contact the site owner. I received my cube in 19 days after shipping. I am very pleased with my experience with the site, and the site owner. He answered any question I had. If 7-21 days is too long for you, go with another shipping option. Don't let the free shipping method be the reason you don't order from the site again. The faster shipping option isn't that much more. I can understand why people waiting over a month could be frustrated, but I had a similar experience with lightake. I waited 42 days after processing and shipping to get my order from there. The only difference is that I can't choose another shipping option.

Anyway, my Shengshou 6x6x6 arrived yesterday, with many other cubes. It came packaged with styrofoam. It was quite weird, but all my cubes arrived safe. I'm sure you could have dropped it off the third floor of a building, and all the cubes would have been fine. As far as the 6x6x6 goes, I really like it. It's definitely great for a first 6x6x6, but it still would need some work before it could be an expert cuber's main 6x6x6. Also, the stickers are AWESOME. The fluorescent colours are very easy to distinguish. I may buy z stickers in the future for replacements.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 7, 2011)

I paid nearly 20 dollars for express shipping on a Shengshou 6x6 and a Mini Dayan 4 on September 25 that still isn't here. Like others its been sitting on the "outward exchange" status for a week or so now. I mean these kinds of shipping times aren't unheard of for China, but the estimation I was given said 3-7? Even counting that estimate as purely shipping time its been 8 days. 

Also, the day *before* it actually shipped from China the package status in my invoice changed to "delivered"? I asked customer support about it and they reassured me it's on the way but all of these things together and all of the horror stories above are kind of making me a little weary. I probably shouldn't complain though seeing some people don't have orders from August yet >_<. May god have mercy on your souls.

Edit: Selkie's post gave me hope yet ^____________________^


----------



## Engberg91 (Oct 7, 2011)

Got my Shengshou 6x6 yesterday and I'm sooo happy^^


----------



## its me (Oct 7, 2011)

ok, im still a little confused. champion sent it via "Intmail", so how will it arive to my house? regular postal, fedex, ups or some other delivery service. sorry if its a stupid question, i would just like to know should i be checking the mail box or wait for the knock at the door, thanks


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 7, 2011)

Go to USPS.com and try to enter the tracking number. That's how I found out it was USPS for me. The link I got was also "intmail". It just stands for international mail.

Edit: USPS is "regular mail" in America. I'm not sure where you live.


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 7, 2011)

I finally received my cubes today ! And I must say it was worth the wait ! The 4x4 V3 is really amazing (finally a good 4x4 for me, not too big and that does not pop/lock !), the 5x5 is as good as my broken in V-5 but straight out of the box and the 6x6 is a little stiff for now but after only 4 solves I already feel the difference.
To sum up, theses 3 shengshou cubes are great !


----------



## nakedaxe (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a full review of the cube and the mechanism here http://www.youtube.com/user/crazybadcuber?feature=mhee#p/u/0/isxiAXu-z_Q


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2011)

nakedaxe said:


> I have a full review of the cube and the mechanism here http://www.youtube.com/user/crazybadcuber?feature=mhee#p/u/0/isxiAXu-z_Q


 
Great review! 

Subscribed


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 11, 2011)

nakedaxe said:


> I have a full review of the cube and the mechanism here http://www.youtube.com/user/crazybadcuber?feature=mhee#p/u/0/isxiAXu-z_Q


 
Quite detailed.
Enjoyed it.


----------



## its me (Oct 11, 2011)

i was wondering if you ever recieved your package or is it still in limbo? mine hasnt arrived yet! i also pre-ordered from champ. the last place I can track it to is "departure from outward office of exchange" and that was 9-29-11


----------



## CRO (Oct 11, 2011)

nakedaxe said:


> I have a full review of the cube and the mechanism here http://www.youtube.com/user/crazybadcuber?feature=mhee#p/u/0/isxiAXu-z_Q


 
Good review. I think I'll buy SS6


----------



## meANDzoloft (Oct 12, 2011)

I still haven't gotten my SS 6x6
It's been well over a month now sadly.
BUT it IS in America, it landed in New York on the 9th but for whatever reason it's still there even though I live in Arizona.

[insert sad face here]


----------



## APdRF (Oct 12, 2011)

Yesterday, I received my 6x6... But isn't as good as expected, it pops every solve and it's imposible to adjust it properly...  .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Champion, have you recieved my email I sent out a few days ago? I was just wondering what happened to my order, since I know I was waiting for your batch of unstickered ones to get in stock.

I assume it has been sent out (since it's been 2 weeks since I bought). I was just wondering what date it was sent out, and if I have any sort of tracking information on it .


----------



## meANDzoloft (Oct 16, 2011)

So I finally got my SS 6x6 maybe 3 days ago and I've been trying to break it is because it's REALLY sluggish. (feels over lubed) 
Anyway, I decided to take the whole thing apart including the 3x3 core. (which might have been a mistake.) I was able to clean the lube out of it and put lubix in it and it seems to help a LITTLE bit but now that i've got it reassembled the tensions are totally screwed up.
So personally I say Don't Touch The Tensions! Not unless you're super confident about what you're doing I guess but mine pops like crazy now.

:/


----------



## choza244 (Oct 16, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Yesterday, I received my 6x6... But isn't as good as expected, it pops every solve and it's imposible to adjust it properly...  .


 
same here, it explodes at least 2 times every solve, and if I tension it a bit more it gets to hard to move.


----------



## APdRF (Oct 16, 2011)

choza244 said:


> same here, it explodes at least 2 times every solve, and if I tension it a bit more it gets to hard to move.


 
Tomorrow I'm going to take apart the entire cube, clean it and readjust-it, because mine is still exploding every solve... The internal pieces POP's too...


----------



## APdRF (Oct 16, 2011)

choza244 said:


> same here, it explodes at least 2 times every solve, and if I tension it a bit more it gets to hard to move.


 
Tomorrow I'm going to take apart the entire cube, clean it and readjust-it, because mine is still exploding every solve... The internal pieces POP's too...


----------



## choza244 (Oct 16, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to take apart the entire cube, clean it and readjust-it, because mine is still exploding every solve... The internal pieces POP's too...


That's what I did, also took apart the screws from the core and readjusted it and lubed them. what I found is that some of the below parts of the center pieces turns really smooth but the others are really hard to turn, it doesn't matter how much tensioned are the screws. I'm thinking of making the hole of those parts a little bigger so they can turn smooth, but it still explodes a lot


----------



## Vinny (Oct 17, 2011)

At first the cube is very stiff and doesn't really turn that great, even with tensioning.

However, after disassembling / cleaning / lubing (I used Lubix) / tensioning, the cube is so much better.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 17, 2011)

Vinny said:


> At first the cube is very stiff and doesn't really turn that great, even with tensioning.
> 
> However, after disassembling / cleaning / lubing (I used Lubix) / tensioning, the cube is so much better.


 
How do you like it compared to a V-cube?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 17, 2011)

whats 51morefun's last shipping update?departure from outward office of exchange ?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 17, 2011)

is the last stag of shipping from 51morefun departure from outward office of exchange ?


----------



## its me (Oct 17, 2011)

it will say "departure from outward office of exchange" untill it arrives at your door. I also received mine about 3-4 days ago, but mine is 20 times better then the one i ordered threw icubemart (nothing they did wrong) cause champion tentioned it perfectly and the stickers are nice


----------



## Vinny (Oct 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> How do you like it compared to a V-cube?


 
Well I've only tried a V cube once (Zach's), and I kind of prefer the Shengshou a little bit, mainly because it's faster with turning. It's kind of like the same difference between the Shengshou 5x5 and a V Cube 5. I'm pretty sure a well broken in V Cube would be better, but the shengshou is still a really good alternative, and is definitely much better out of the box.


----------



## chris410 (Oct 18, 2011)

My 6x6 and 4x4 arrived on Saturday. I only have a v-cube 6x6 so of course the shengshou is worlds better than my V6. The 4x4 feels a little loose but so far no problems with it.

I hope they release the 7x7 and 8x8 sometime soon.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Oct 18, 2011)

I finally got my tensions to the point that it will actually stay together but now it's kinda tight and sluggish.

making the holes a bit bigger sounds like it might be a decent idea actually. let me know how it goes. 
I've also been watching some videos on youtube on this cube (even though I have it) and it seems like everyone's cube is a little different, as in some turn better than others.
Laaame.

Oh well, I can still say it's loads better than my V6 and it's still a nice cube overall.


----------



## APdRF (Oct 19, 2011)

choza244 said:


> That's what I did, also took apart the screws from the core and readjusted it and lubed them. what I found is that some of the below parts of the center pieces turns really smooth but the others are really hard to turn, it doesn't matter how much tensioned are the screws. I'm thinking of making the hole of those parts a little bigger so they can turn smooth, but it still explodes a lot


 
Finally, I didn't take apart the cube and only tensioned it... Now it's a little harder to turn but don't explode as much as before.

This weekend, if I can, I will dissamble it and take a look at it's inside, clean it and lube it.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 19, 2011)

its me said:


> it will say "departure from outward office of exchange" untill it arrives at your door. I also received mine about 3-4 days ago, but mine is 20 times better then the one i ordered threw icubemart (nothing they did wrong) cause champion tentioned it perfectly and the stickers are nice


 Mine was updated one time after that stage when it arrived in America.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 21, 2011)

my status just says Delivered! but its still not at my door i ordered it on august 20 T____T


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 21, 2011)

Delivered means it has been sent. I have found 51morefun's shipping to be around 3 weeks. When did it change to delivered?


----------



## luke1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

I recieved my ShengShou 6x6x6 last week, got a black one. But it's kind of sluggish and tight. Loosening the scews causes the outer edges to pop like crazy. To be honest, I'm a little disappointed. It might get better with a little breaking in, hopefully. 
I'll order another one or two soon, maybe the one I got is just crap.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 22, 2011)

luke1984 said:


> I recieved my ShengShou 6x6x6 last week, got a black one. But it's kind of sluggish and tight. Loosening the scews causes the outer edges to pop like crazy. To be honest, I'm a little disappointed. It might get better with a little breaking in, hopefully.
> I'll order another one or two soon, maybe the one I got is just crap.


 
lmao, you just got one and now you want more  I suggest you just work on your first, other than using that money


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 22, 2011)

Getting a bit impatient now. I ordered mine over a month ago and still hasn't gotten here. I was never sent a tracking number either. I really hope it get's here soon, I'd hate to have to shell out the money again to get it from a US dealer.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Oct 22, 2011)

luke1984 said:


> I recieved my ShengShou 6x6x6 last week, got a black one. But it's kind of sluggish and tight. Loosening the scews causes the outer edges to pop like crazy. To be honest, I'm a little disappointed. It might get better with a little breaking in, hopefully.
> I'll order another one or two soon, maybe the one I got is just crap.


 
It does get a little bit better if you wipe the lube out and tension it (just be REALLY careful with tensioning otherwise it will become imobile or pop alot) mine cuts better now that i've solved it 20 times or so. 
I don't think it will ever get to the point of being fast like the shengshou 5x5 but I can say that I'm really starting to like this cube, just give it a chance and break it in a bit.


----------



## luke1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> lmao, you just got one and now you want more  I suggest you just work on your first, other than using that money


 
The reason why I said I might get another one is because the quality of products can differ between batches. I have noticed the same with V-Cubes.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 22, 2011)

kk I didn't want to offend you in any way


----------



## choza244 (Oct 25, 2011)

nah, if you read a lot of comments on the other pages you should see that you are not the only one that got a sluggish, if you read you will see that all the cubes have the same problem, they are very tight and if you loose it a little it pops like crazy, the only one that got the cube working fast was Hays LOL, so don't spend more money trying to get a better cube, just play with the one you already got and try to break it in, mine is a bit better after some solves.


----------



## Keegan (Oct 26, 2011)

*8x8x8*

It looks like the Shengshou 8x8x8 is out on 51morefun. Joyous day!


----------



## luke1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

Keegan said:


> It looks like the Shengshou 8x8x8 is out on 51morefun. Joyous day!


 
[pirate]Aarrrr, cubic it be.[/pirate] Looks pretty cool.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 26, 2011)

Keegan said:


> It looks like the Shengshou 8x8x8 is out on 51morefun. Joyous day!


 
It has been only 25 minutes since you posted that, and they are already taken down; along with the SS 6x6, and LanLan 7x7.


----------



## Keegan (Oct 26, 2011)

*8x8x8*

I can still see it on their site. They've added even more pictures and info since I posted.


----------



## mycube (Oct 26, 2011)

and they have the modded v-cube 5, 6 and 7 again, too! i like it  when will be the shengshou 5 and 6 back again?


----------



## aaronb (Oct 26, 2011)

Keegan said:


> I can still see it on their site. They've added even more pictures and info since I posted.


 
I see it now; they didn't put it on the side of the page; but they DID take down the SS 6x6.


----------



## Hays (Oct 26, 2011)

choza244 said:


> nah, if you read a lot of comments on the other pages you should see that you are not the only one that got a sluggish, if you read you will see that all the cubes have the same problem, they are very tight and if you loose it a little it pops like crazy, the only one that got the cube working fast was Hays LOL, so don't spend more money trying to get a better cube, just play with the one you already got and try to break it in, mine is a bit better after some solves.



I didn't even get it to really work fast. It's still definitely way slower than my v-cube.


----------



## luke1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

aaronb said:


> It has been only 25 minutes since you posted that, and they are already taken down; along with the SS 6x6, and LanLan 7x7.


 
Look for it in the "MODIFYING ZONE" section. Champion has also added a demo video.


----------



## Keegan (Oct 27, 2011)

*8x8x8*

Now it seems to have been taken down, unfortunately.


----------



## choza244 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hays said:


> I didn't even get it to really work fast. It's still definitely way slower than my v-cube.



Oh, but from the video it seems that you are the only one that got your cube working a little smooth and not poping like crazy.


----------



## Vinny (Oct 27, 2011)

For all people claiming that their cube is sluggish:

If you fully disassemble the cube, clean it out, lube the inner core, reassemble it, lube the outside of the internal core, and tension it, the cube improves drastically. Mine felt really bad no matter how I tensioned it at first, but after doing those steps, the cube improved a bunch.


----------



## asportking (Oct 27, 2011)

Keegan said:


> Now it seems to have been taken down, unfortunately.


Do you remember what the price was for it?


----------



## Keegan (Oct 27, 2011)

Around $90 USD.


----------



## meANDzoloft (Oct 28, 2011)

Vinny said:


> For all people claiming that their cube is sluggish:
> 
> If you fully disassemble the cube, clean it out, lube the inner core, reassemble it, lube the outside of the internal core, and tension it, the cube improves drastically. Mine felt really bad no matter how I tensioned it at first, but after doing those steps, the cube improved a bunch.


 
I've actually already done all of these (except for one) and I can vouch for it, Definately makes it way better.

But what exactly do you mean by lube the outside of the internal core? 
Do you mean put lube on the outside of the "ball core"?
and what lube did you use? 
(I used lubix)


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Oct 28, 2011)

I disassembled mine and I can't turn the inner layers anymore?! What happened?


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 29, 2011)

I still haven't gotten mine. Getting kinda annoyed now! Come on 52morefun let's not start ripping Max off now, you've done me so well on orders other than this one.


----------



## RTh (Oct 29, 2011)

Is this cube worth getting or should I stick with my modified V-Cube 6 ?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 29, 2011)

RTh said:


> Is this cube worth getting or should I stick with my modified V-Cube 6 ?



If your V6 is fully modded and has been broken in with a few hundred solves, then you're probably better off sticking with it. If you want to try something different though, I'd definitely recommend it. It's a great 6x6.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 17, 2013)

So I recently got a SS 6x6x6 and I think it's quite a fun puzzle. I've solved it 30 times and it still feels very 'sluggish'. I have an SS 4x4, 5x5 and 7x7 and they all feel quite fast. I've loosened the tensions on the 6x6 just to the point where it doesn't pop so I don't want to go any looser. 

Do I still just need to work on breaking it in?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 17, 2013)

Is there lube in it? Might be there has been a little too much put in (by the store, happens).


----------

